# Lovin' The Fatties, Italian Style (Q-View)



## bison (Aug 18, 2013)

This is only my second go round with a fatty and I must say, I'm hooked.  This one was an Italian style.  

Started with 1lb regular JD and 1lb hot Italian from my local grocery store meat case.













IMG_2494.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Added hard salami 













IMG_2495.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Next came pepperoni 













IMG_2496.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Followed by banana peppers













IMG_2497.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Then to get my greens in for the day, spinach 













IMG_2498.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Lastly and few slices of provolone cheese













IMG_2499.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Rolled tightly in plastic wrap and chilled in the fridge for about 3 hrs.













IMG_2500.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013






Finished slices.  Smoked with oak pellets in my AMNPS at 225 to an IT of 165.













IMG_2501.JPG



__ bison
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great. I am waiting for Pork Butts to go on sale so I can make Italian Sausage. I will have to Smoke a Fattie, gotta have some Peppers and Onions though...JJ


----------



## webowabo (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful looking fattie... looks like you got them down already ;)


----------



## hatebreed (Aug 19, 2013)

wow. looks awesome


----------



## blat (Aug 19, 2013)

just pulled my first fattie,  and while I  have not tested it  yet,  had hoped would be darker.  cooked at 225  for  about 1 1/2  hr  and aubers  said I  had 180 IT  so I  pulled it. 

 this is  feta cheese,  black olives,  salami,  and basil  pesto fattie.

 small  blowout  of cheese,  know my problem was putting fillings to close to edge.  Will correct on next one.













20130819_184908.jpg



__ blat
__ Aug 19, 2013


----------



## blat (Aug 19, 2013)

damn,  that tastes so good it can't be legal.













20130819_191638.jpg



__ blat
__ Aug 19, 2013


----------



## bison (Aug 19, 2013)

blat said:


> damn, that tastes so good it can't be legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very good!


----------



## bison (Aug 19, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. I am waiting for Pork Butts to go on sale so I can make Italian Sausage. I will have to Smoke a Fattie, gotta have some Peppers and Onions though...JJ





webowabo said:


> Beautiful looking fattie... looks like you got them down already ;)





hatebreed said:


> wow. looks awesome


Thanks everyone!


----------



## blat (Aug 20, 2013)

a  few questions on fatties...

 firstly,  would have liked it to  have a  little more smoke flavor,  however, I  only used 1/2  roll  store bought  sausage in a quart bag.  therefore  was smaller than usual  and got done on the inside before getting  enough smoke  on it.  sound reasonable? if I  wanted to smoke mini fattie  that size  maybe reduce temperature to 200  degrees?

 secondly,  after  eating a  couple of pieces was thinking it was so rich needed  to be toned  down.   thinking 1/2  sausage  half  hamburger or  half sausage  half ground  turkey?


----------



## bison (Aug 20, 2013)

You could try turning the heat down a bit.  That would defiantly give it more time to smoke.  I wouldn't go any lower than 200 deg.  

I have made one that was all ground chicken with ham and swiss on the inside.  That was really good and on the lighter side.  Give the 1/2 and 1/2 a try and let us know how it turns out.  Its all about trial and error to find out what you like.


----------



## blat (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks bison, will  give it a  shot and see how it goes?


----------



## disco (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't got to a fattie yet but is on my to do list. This post is pushing me to get it done. Thanks for posting.







Disco


----------



## knucklehead (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks great. Gotta try this.


----------



## pdxsmoker (Aug 20, 2013)

looks good. how long on the smoker? thanks!


----------



## kathleen gefre (Aug 20, 2013)

I need some help with my chickens   I usually just stuff the cavities with lemons garlic and rosemary  but I'm getting bored.  any ideas


----------



## doug stratton (Aug 20, 2013)

This Fatty looks great, but WHERE IS THE BACON?!?!?! I could eat that not need a catherization.


----------



## fredd601 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks great.  Will be trying it in the next few weeks


----------



## bison (Aug 22, 2013)

pdxsmoker said:


> looks good. how long on the smoker? thanks!



It was in there around 2 1/2hrs. I would recommend cooking to an internal temp of 165deg and only use time as a loose guide.


----------



## bison (Aug 22, 2013)

​


Doug Stratton said:


> This Fatty looks great, but WHERE IS THE BACON?!?!?! I could eat that not need a catherization.



No bacon for this one.  I wanted to try it nekked.  :sausage:


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys are killing me. Those look amazing.. still have to cook a fatty myself..


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2013)

Really dumb question.  What is JD


----------



## bison (Aug 23, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Really dumb question. What is JD



Jimmy Dean sausage and there are no dumb questions here!


----------

